# RESOLVED dell inspiron 1300



## l.prentice1 (Apr 21, 2007)

hi im new to the forum so ill start by saying hello everyone,

i have a bit of a problem after installing a fresh copy of windows xp home on a dell inspiron 1300 ive got a problem with most of my drivers.

i have traulled through the pages of dell driver downloads got most of the drivers all i am missing all thats missing is :

audio device on high definition audio bus
Ethernet controller

if anybody can help it would be brilliant.

thankyou


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

Hi,

Download this driver and run the setup program for it. Reboot when you are done.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...7&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851


----------



## l.prentice1 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

i have downloaded the audio drivers sound working  but now i am lookin for 
conexant hda D110 MDC V.92 modem drivers can any1 help


----------



## l.prentice1 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

i have downloaded the drivers off the dell website installed them half way through installing them a bubble apears saying that windows has detected the modem then the install finishes and says it was a succes but i have still got a yellow exclamation mark next to me modem in me system!!!

help pleeaaseeeeee!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

Try uninstalling the old modem driver and then installing the new one right after.


----------



## l.prentice1 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

problem sorted thanks alot head aches gone now lol.
ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: dell inspiron 1300*

Glad it is fixed.


----------

